# Revolution and Phoenix sound



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

OK here I am again... I had trouble with my Aristo Consolidation with an installed Revolution and a Phoenix sound. In the beginning I could not get the sounds to work once I activated the speed. As soon as I hit hit 1 the sounds were not able to be activated anymore. I went to turn the smoke on and it smoked like a bear then nothing worked... I called Navin and he said ship it back. I did that, he fixed it and sent it back. I reinstalled it and it did the same thing. Do these two components not play well together?????? I bought these from RDL and was told this was a great combo..I am so disgusted, can anyone help me figure this out??? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... first the smoke problem, sounds like the smoke unit went into hyperdrive, a common failure in Aristo smoke units... the voltage regulation mechanism fails, and sends track voltage to the 5v heater and it smokes great... until it burns out.

So after being fixed can you control the smoke unit?

It's possible the Revo's outputs have become damaged.

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Call me at the store on Monday and we'll figure it out. I just did one on the same loco with no issue's.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to know what happened when it is all resolved.

Greg


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Robby. This is driving me Batpoop crazy!


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

> Greg, I don't know about the outputs however I did send the unit back to Navin. He said he repaired it and sent it back. After hooking it back up it did the same thing. Once again it doesn't work at all. I wish someone would take a picture of one and post it or something, or maybe a good diagram. It was installed according to Navins instructions but somewhere we are missing something....Or maybe the unit is just bad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just trying to understand here.

You say you sent "the unit" back to Navin... does that mean the receiver, the transmitter, the loco???

Sounds like you hooked "it" back up, and it did not work right... "did the same thing"...
is the "same thing" the smoke unit, lack of control of sound or both?

If you give more information people here could be of more help, but you have Robby at your side already, and I'm sure that's going to result in success.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Aristo smoke unit? the fan driven one?
Track or battery power?
which receiver? older on board with no sound, on board sound or trackside?
Is the smoke unit tied to a smoke board or just used from the track/battery power?

I do not know what the special deal was for components so I have to ask.

I could assume latest on board with sound that has no speaker as the Phoenix is being used.


----------

